# Hellrun to Surfside / MI



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Taking the wife and kids down to visit her G-mom in Surfside. Packing up a couple mid-heavers and a light metal slinging rod. Going to hit the strip of beach just north of the jetty at MI's. Have had good luck there in the past.

I am guessing the mullet are running the surf by now? Any blue action? What might be swimming a long cast off the sand that might take a hunk of mullet? 

Will likely only get a few hours one morning to give it a crack. Will shoot for wet sand before sun up. Maybe see if a toothy critter is cruising around ..........


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Hannibal said:


> Taking the wife and kids down to visit her G-mom in Surfside. Packing up a couple mid-heavers and a light metal slinging rod. Going to hit the strip of beach just north of the jetty at MI's. Have had good luck there in the past.
> 
> I am guessing the mullet are running the surf by now? Any blue action? What might be swimming a long cast off the sand that might take a hunk of mullet?
> 
> Will likely only get a few hours one morning to give it a crack. Will shoot for wet sand before sun up. Maybe see if a toothy critter is cruising around ..........


Haniibal, the spanishmacks are starting to run and have actual hit on cut bait, Daily Blues are getting larger also, Smacks are 85% juvynile(sp). You might get lucky & snag a spot tail(red drum) or trout, at least 2 winter trout (NICE SIZE) that I've seen at springmaid, and/or weakfish/summer trout have been around also. Bait fish are schooling like crazy, so let's all say "flounder"! Fish On, Keith


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Got a chance to hit the sand Sunday morning at sun up. Followed the road in front of GC pier all the way south to a public parking lot and walkover. Set up just in front of the steps. Weather was beautiful and the surf was quite calm. Gentleman to my right was tossing metal off the jetty. Didn't see him land anything.

I set up a small rod with BW's and 1.5oz just off the first break. Ended up picking up a couple small pomp's (under 6"). Could barely tell it was there.

Loaded up a 10' rod w/ SLOSH 20 and 3oz with a drum/FF rig and a full BW and tossed out as far as I could get it. Landed a nice size (20-24" ladyfish) after about 20 mins. Saw my rod twitch a few times and had to reel it in a bit to know she was there. Saw her jump and dance on top of the water as I brought her in - was pretty cool. 

Tossing stingsilver's didn't produce anything but I didn't do much exploring. Just tossing for ****s and grins really. Didn't see any action in the water. No fleas to be found either. Guy on the jetty said earlier in the morning (just before sun up) - there were some small blues around and tons of ladyfish working the mullet. They weren't hanging around for me.

Ultimately, I wanted to pick up some kind of smaller fish to hunk for bait but no luck. Only hung around til aroun 830AM before nature called and I made a beeline back home. 

Wasn't expecting much but it was nice to get my feet sandy.


----------

